# 40cm



## Tom (5 May 2008)

Well I was going to wait until this tank was sorted out properly, like better Java Fern, more established moss etc, but I couldn't!    I'm really pleased with the rocks, and will probably use the same layout for my next design, just changing planting and stuff. Having said that, fire away with any criticism!   

So here it is:














Cheers, 

Tom


----------



## Arana (5 May 2008)

Lovely bold use of the rocks Tom, superb mate  not sure about the background colour tho'


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

Doh that's my bedroom wall!


----------



## Arana (5 May 2008)

Mmmm nice


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

It's actually a grey-blue (if that's any better!), but there's a flash and tank lighting on it. I think I'll have to invest in a white sheet for the next set of pics though   

Tom


----------



## Arana (5 May 2008)

white would look cool but whatever colour you choose thats a fantastic scape mate, the more i look at it the more  i like it...nice job


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

Thanks    It's still fairly new, so I'm hoping the Java Fern can fill out a lot more at the back. I was thinking about some Crypt balansae at the back left going over the surface but not really sure. 

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 May 2008)

Nice one Tom that looks ace, lovin' the rocks.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 May 2008)

look good, ould you tell us about the lightng, co2 etc...


----------



## planter (6 May 2008)

Nice rocks Tom! whered you get them from?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2008)

Nice hardscape, love it  Congrats and nice photos too


----------



## TDI-line (7 May 2008)

Brilliant scape Tom, nice work.


----------



## Wolfenrook (8 May 2008)

Nice, would look stunning with a blue background!

Ade


----------



## Tom (9 May 2008)

Thanks everyone. 



> Nice rocks Tom! whered you get them from?



I got the rocks from aquaessentials.co.uk and AquaJardin which is down south somewhere nearish college   



> look good, ould you tell us about the lightng, co2 etc...



Yup... 24w interpet plant T5
JBL Profi 2 CO2 @ 1bps
ADA ferts Step1 and Brighty K 1ml per day
ADA Aquasoil and Sarawak Sand
Rainwater/Tapwater combination, 50% changed once or twice a week

Just got a mother of a Java Fern and a Crypt parva from The Green Machine on weds, as well as some Hairgrass, Glosso and some more moss from Dan Crawford yesterday (Oh and a fire extinguisher that im taking home on the train!)... Cheers mate    Will be planting up tonight. 

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (9 May 2008)

Great composition early on, Tom.  It's very nicely done. 

Will only get better too - you must be excited!


----------



## Tom (9 May 2008)

Cheers George


----------



## beeky (9 May 2008)

It's got fantastic structure, love the contrast of the sand with rocks. It's almost a shame to put plants in it....

 
Did I really say that?


----------



## Tom (9 May 2008)

I know what you mean. At some point I'm going to get a shallow tank (24"x15"x2"H) and just have rocks and sand. No water or anything


----------



## Tom (10 May 2008)

Ok I've attached my new nano lily pipes now, and have a Fluval 105 instead of an elite mini    Added some of the plants Dan gave me too. 









Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (10 May 2008)

Excellen quality and i'm lovin the java fern


----------



## Steve Smith (10 May 2008)

That plug socket really brings it into scale!  Looks excellent!


----------



## Tom (29 Jun 2008)

4 weeks of no maintenance isn't good for a high tech tank! Anyone noticed that?    Got back home after being away at college for a month, and it's covered in staghorn, BBA and BGA    Anyway, 3 water changes and a lot of manual algae removal later, here's a pic. Still got bits of algae in the moss and on some of the Java Fern leaves, but I'm hoping that now its back to normal dosing, that should disappear soon. 






Bit overgrown though, but I like it. Don't know where the stem cropped up from, must have been in the Aquasoil from last time. lily pipes need a clean too!   Gonna have to remember to smooth out the sand at some point too. 

I'm going to have to find something to do with the 60-100+ cherry shrimp colony I have on the go in there. Just noticed another heavy laden female about to blow again  :?  . Might see if my local shop wants a tank full or so. 

Oh and there's some new Ech. tenellus in the left corner, which will hopefully mingle in with the Crypts.

Tom


----------



## Garuf (13 Jul 2008)

BGA really is a sod to clear, do a black out, and trim back everything as hard as you dare, especially the moss which will collect cack like nobodies business, low flow within it and trapped filth can only mean one that and that's algae.


----------

